# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Denise (Diane Parish)

## Florijo

From The Mirror.

SEXY TV cop Diane Parish has been persuaded to shed her uniform - to join EastEnders as a love interest for recent signing Phil Daniels' character Kevin Wicks.



The former star of The Bill and its spin-off series M.I.T. will arrive in Albert Square next spring .

And her sassy but as-yet unnamed siren will quickly become linked with the Wicks family - extended relations of Walford favourite Pat Evans.

Petite Diane, 35, who was named best actress at the Royal Television Awards in 2002 for her role in Babyfather, will be a force to be reckoned with.

An insider said: "She turns up on her own but quickly becomes entangled with Kevin Wicks. She is very much her own person and won't be mucked about. She always gives as good as she gets." Diane has appeared in EastEnders before - playing Lola Christie back in 1998.

Then she found it hard to cope with the fame that comes with being a soap favourite.

She said: "To sit on the Tube and know that people were whispering about you was strange."

But RADA-trained Diane, who in real life lives in East London with long-term partner IT worker Sebastian, now finds being recognised much easier to bear following a host of roles that have made her a household name.

She starred in the recent run of Waking the Dead and has had other major parts in Clocking Off and The Vice.

But she is still best known as DC Eva Sharpe in The Bill and M.I.T. - though she plans to change that after signing a long-term contract with EastEnders.

Diane will be joined on the BBC1 show by beauty Kellie Shirley as the daughter of Kevin - 47-year-old Quadrophenia star Daniels - and older sister of Deano Wicks, played by Matt diAngelo.

Heart-throb Matt has already started filming as Pat's nephew and will hit screens in the New Year.

Kellie, who appeared in the movie Wimbledon as well as comedy series The Office, plays Carly Wicks.

A source said: "Just like her father Kevin, Carly is ballsy and unafraid to speak her mind. She's one of the lads - but she doesn't half scrub up well."

The new characters are being drafted in to spice up the show, which is losing established stars like Jessie Wallace (Kat Moon), Shane Richie (Alfie Moon), Tracy-Ann Oberman (Chrissie Watts), Kim Medcalf (Sam Mitchell) and Billy Murray (Johnny Allen), while Kacey Ainsworth (Little Mo) exits next spring.


She sounds like a good character. I'm really looking forward to the Wicks family joining. Is she a good actress? I have only ever seen her in a few episodes of The Bill so it is difficult to judge.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I remember her from the bill she was a good actress  hopefully she will inject some good fun into the square

----------


## sarah21

> She sounds like a good character. I'm really looking forward to the Wicks family joining. Is she a good actress? I have only ever seen her in a few episodes of The Bill so it is difficult to judge.


I think if she is RADA trained she should be. Didn't she also used to be in Lovejoy? If it is her, she was good in that!   :Smile:  

I'm getting quite excited about all these new characters. It looks like we are going to have a whole new chapter in the New Year and I'm not bothered at all about those leaving. Most have had their day IMHO (with a few exceptions of course).

----------


## lollymay

she was really good in the bill

----------


## Florijo

> I think if she is RADA trained she should be. Didn't she also used to be in Lovejoy? If it is her, she was good in that!   
> 
> I'm getting quite excited about all these new characters. It looks like we are going to have a whole new chapter in the New Year and I'm not bothered at all about those leaving. Most have had their day IMHO (with a few exceptions of course).


I completly agree with you. I am really looking forward to the New Year and the new arrivals, especially Phil Daniels' character Kevin. Not sure about Deano though, I hope he can act and is not just a talentless pretty boy. I'm not saying he is, but I'll wait and see.

I'n not overly bothered about those leaving either. I have loathed Alfie since that dreaded storyline, Sharon and Dennis have hogged the screen for far too long, and I have gotten bored with the Den storyline, so although I do like Chrissie as a character, I think she needs to go now too. I have also gone off Kat now as well. The only one I am really going to miss is Johnny as I think he had potential still left.   :Sad:  

Roll on 2006, I say.   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> "She is very much her own person and won't be mucked about. She always gives as good as she gets."


Didn't they say pretty much the same sort of thing about Tina?


I'm already kinda fed up of the Wicks family. I know we need some new characters to fill the gaps, but I'd rather get to know them gradually then have a whole bunch of them thrown at me at once.

----------


## Bryan

> Didn't they say pretty much the same sort of thing about Tina?
> 
> 
> I'm already kinda fed up of the Wicks family. I know we need some new characters to fill the gaps, but I'd rather get to know them gradually then have a whole bunch of them thrown at me at once.


i dont know, the slaters were bombarded on us in a big group? So were the Millers, and they seemed to make quit an entrance.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Should be good having Diane Parish on board.

----------


## Jada-GDR

wtf she looks just like naomi   :Ponder:

----------


## Timalay

Does anybody know when Denise is returning?  I know the actress that plays her in on Maternity leave.  It's just that i'm starting to really miss the character.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Does anybody know when Denise is returning?  I know the actress that plays her in on Maternity leave.  It's just that i'm starting to really miss the character.


Great minds and all that...I was just thinking that myself...how long has she been off screen now? Maybe she will be returning in the autumn... :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

Spoiler:    she's back in a month or so i think, tying in with Chelsea finding her father

----------

CrazyLea (19-05-2008), Perdita (18-05-2008), Pinkbanana (18-05-2008), senorita (19-05-2008), sindydoll (19-05-2008), Timalay (18-05-2008)

----------


## sindydoll

i like her too! did she have a baby

----------


## Perdita

> i like her too! did she have a baby


Apparently she had a baby girl in January of this year.

----------

sindydoll (20-05-2008)

----------


## Kim

I was thinking about that too. I thought the surprise that Patrick had for Chelsea the other day would have been her.

----------


## Perdita

> I was thinking about that too. I thought the surprise that Patrick had for Chelsea the other day would have been her.


Read somewhere that she is back on 6th or 9th June

----------

sindydoll (26-05-2008)

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by Kim
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that too. I thought the surprise that Patrick had for Chelsea the other day would have been her.
> 
> 
> Read somewhere that she is back on 6th or 9th June


not long then  :Cheer:

----------


## JustJodi

> Does anybody know when Denise is returning? I know the actress that plays her in on Maternity leave. It's just that i'm starting to really miss the character.


 
Well from what we have read the actress who plays Denise has had her baby,, so I do hope she is coming back to take Chelsa and Libby off with her some where,,, :Stick Out Tongue:   I can stomach Libby but can not STAND Chelsa :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ive quite missed her actually  :Smile:

----------


## Curly19

Daine And Phil Have Work Together Before

----------


## Perdita

Who thinks Denise is dead and who thinks she has somehow survived the attack from Lucas?

----------


## Siobhan

Ok.. Just caught up on 2 and half weeks of EE.. I don't believe Denise is dead... I think Lucas has her somewhere.. and this is all just my opinion... The girl in the canal I believe is that girl that Lucas was with, the one with the cross on her neck.. looked a bit like Denise... Remember it was only Lucas who identified the body, Chelsea couldn't go through it... if she had then we would know it wasn't her... Lucas said it was her.. the only one to identify her... Usually in EE when someone dies we would see them.. remember Bradley, Kevin, Archie etc.. we never saw the face.. we say an arm coming out of the water with nail varnish like Denise but I am 100% convinced she is alive somewhere... and that Lucas killed the girl instead... either he will be caught killing Patrick (he knows that Lucas had something to do with Owen's death) or Libby will find out.. she was never convinced.. even said that her mum would never be able to drag the body anywhere... Lucas is a smart guy.

----------


## Dazzle

I don't think she's dead (like everyone who's voted so far!).  Siobhan sums up the reasons above, and also the fact that there's been no media hype about Diane Parrish leaving EE, even after Denise "died" and the secret was out.

----------


## Abbie

This is very true! we havent seen her yet, I didnt want to believe she was dead and ive had my mum fill me in whats been going on but then today Ive been able to catch up and I thought it was very odd that we hadnt seen her

----------


## walsh2509

Voted Yes .... Because if she's not then the show is a total joke.  He strangled her , he dumped her body in the water. For the cops to get to her that quick to save her,  they would have to been standing watching and let him to do it then wait until he left beofre jumping in to get her out ... no way!

 When he dumped her body in the canal he would have watched to see her go under, if the cops had been close then they could have pounce when he took her body out of the car and dumped her in the water. Are we to believe that the cops and Denise planned it , she would get in the car and hoped that Lucas would get in the car further down the road. They would stand back and watched her being strangled and dumped in the canal , COME ON ! The fact that he strangled Denise and dumped her body would have been enough to move in and arrest him before he dumped her body, or even as he had just done it..

 There would be no point in Lucas saying the body on the slab was Denise , if it wasn't , no point at all, the story of her on the run is better for Lucas and Lucas knows the cops interviewd her at Home and then in the cop shop, the cops know what she looks like. If Lucas walked in and the pulled back the cover and it was not Denise, what would it gain him to say it was, when the cops asked him is this your wife (when the cops know what she looks like) why if it was not her , why did the cops not question him.

 Lucas knows the cops know Denise and what she looks like, he would have been a total fool to say the body on the slab was his wife if it was not ..

ps . another thing , the autopsy - when that happens the cops investigating the case are present they would know it wasn't her .. and again , even before that , the cops would have seen her before Lucas was brought in to indentify her.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I voted no... we never saw her face. That's my theory.  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> I voted no... we never saw her face. That's my theory.


Snap, its been my theory since that episode where it looked like he was killing her

Plus I never knew she was leaving, and if she has thats way too quiet for a soap and for storyline thats not at xmas too!

----------


## parkerman

Well,I've voted no, but as I've said on another thread this whole storyline seems utterly ridiculous to me.

Either she is dead - in which case there would be a post mortem and it would be found that she had been strangled before drowning or
she is not dead - in which case the police would have seen her and know it is not Denise as they have spoken to her at some length themselves and know what she looks like.

I'm sorry, I just can't take it seriously.

----------


## Siobhan

We seen Lucas strangle her but in the next episode he sent the text which was the next morning.... I don't think she is dead.. I think she passed out, he took her to the girl's flat who looks like her and killed that girl instead, dumped her body and said yes, that is her... If they did do a post mortem they would find her strangled cause it is a different woman.. again all just my opinion

----------


## tammyy2j

I voted No as we have never seen her body

----------


## Jakes_stuff

> Voted Yes .... Because if she's not then the show is a total joke.  He strangled her , he dumped her body in the water. For the cops to get to her that quick to save her,  they would have to been standing watching and let him to do it then wait until he left beofre jumping in to get her out ... no way!
> 
>  When he dumped her body in the canal he would have watched to see her go under, if the cops had been close then they could have pounce when he took her body out of the car and dumped her in the water. Are we to believe that the cops and Denise planned it , she would get in the car and hoped that Lucas would get in the car further down the road. They would stand back and watched her being strangled and dumped in the canal , COME ON ! The fact that he strangled Denise and dumped her body would have been enough to move in and arrest him before he dumped her body, or even as he had just done it..
> 
>  There would be no point in Lucas saying the body on the slab was Denise , if it wasn't , no point at all, the story of her on the run is better for Lucas and Lucas knows the cops interviewd her at Home and then in the cop shop, the cops know what she looks like. If Lucas walked in and the pulled back the cover and it was not Denise, what would it gain him to say it was, when the cops asked him is this your wife (when the cops know what she looks like) why if it was not her , why did the cops not question him.
> 
>  Lucas knows the cops know Denise and what she looks like, he would have been a total fool to say the body on the slab was his wife if it was not ..
> 
> ps . another thing , the autopsy - when that happens the cops investigating the case are present they would know it wasn't her .. and again , even before that , the cops would have seen her before Lucas was brought in to indentify her.


But we never saw him actually finish her off and put her in the water!

I think its the girl Lucas met a few episodes earlier that they've found - remember, they've never shown the face of the body discovered!!

Also, he would say it was Denise on the slab knowing they would assume she was the killer and then the case would be closed,. ie, he'd be off the hook!

----------


## owenlee4me

right i'm not saying for def this is denise,
 but if you look at this link   and about 22 secs into it
(straight after the shot of Chelsea and Libby right above Heathers head, there is a lady in the background under a sign saying shellfish bar and watching everything all on her own,
*looks very like  DEnise, have a deeks on this link*
Why is this lady there, who looks so much like Denise and in the background!"!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/eastenders/2010/07/preview-video-denises-funeral.shtml

----------


## lizann

I dont think she is dead

----------


## Joanne

> right i'm not saying for def this is denise,
>  but if you look at this link   and about 22 secs into it
> (straight after the shot of Chelsea and Libby right above Heathers head, there is a lady in the background under a sign saying shellfish bar and watching everything all on her own,
> *looks very like  DEnise, have a deeks on this link*
> Why is this lady there, who looks so much like Denise and in the background!"!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/eastenders/2010/07/preview-video-denises-funeral.shtml


Definately looks like her.

----------


## sean slater

Those feet werent hers when Lucas went to identify the body, they were really fat! 
No I dont think Denise is dead. I think Lucas will be exposed soon. Somebody should have seen through his facade by now. Denise's sister will be on to him I reckon. Probs her and Patrick will expose him eventually. The police are also suspicious of him.

----------


## rmc1987

It would appear something big will occur on Thursday 29th and Friday 30th July. From soap spoilers we have heard that some of the some residents are playing rounders in the square when some screams and a breaking vase are heard from Patrick's house. Spoilers also say the grieving of Denise in the Trueman/Fox family takes an unexpected turn. 

On Friday it says the the Square residents are reeling from the night before.

Now it sounds like Denise arrives and the truth is revealed. Unless it's just Lucas cracking and revealing. As earlier in the week suggestions are that he loses his composure a bit at bible class. 

To add to that on Friday night there's a special episode about Lucas and his murders. 

The following is what we know about it...

This one-hour EastEnders special goes behind the scenes of the dramatic last days of Walford's deadliest man, Lucas Johnson. After two years of lies, violence and murder, Lucas' dark secrets unravel in an explosive final showdown at the Trueman's.

I rather suggests that Lucas will come unstuck next week. 

Thoughts?

----------


## Perdita

Sounds plausible to me  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> Somebody should have seen through his facade by now.


Yes, like the police when they saw the body themselves and when they carried out other tests on the body....oh, sorry, I forgot, this is the soap police.

----------


## Dazzle

> I rather suggests that Lucas will come unstuck next week.


It does sound like Lucas will be found out next week from what you describe.  Well spotted.

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmm I thought yes until I read some opinions on here. Like Siobhans first one.. because I was thinking who could the dead girl be then, but yes it could be the one Siobhan is on about  :Ponder: . I hope she isn't dead.

----------


## abqdan

I agree - he's keeping Denise in the flat,  hoping to 'convert' her. Silly girl should have just gone through with his insane baptism. Will the girls insist on seeing their mum in the coffin? That'll be the time when the story unravels.

----------


## parkerman

> Will the girls insist on seeing their mum in the coffin? That'll be the time when the story unravels.


It would be nice to think the police might also look at the body in the coffin....

----------


## tammyy2j

Denise is suppose to show up at her own funeral next week

----------


## Red08

> Denise is suppose to show up at her own funeral next week


Where did you read that?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Where did you read that?


http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question...7235302AArfclX




> Denise is not dead, Lucas never killed her, she was unconscious.
> The police know this, it is them who have been hiding her. She is under police protection therefore she cannot return home. Her sister is at her house to try and catch Lucas out. Denise's funeral is aired soon, and Denise turns up at it!
> She comes to take the kids away and to reveal everything about Lucas. The body was not Denise.
> Source(s):
> Inside Soap Magazine.

----------


## Perdita

I think somebody said they had seen her in the background of a picture in a tv magazine or something like that.

----------


## Dazzle

This week's Inside Soap won't give anything away, but it says the Lucas storyline comes to a head next week.  It's being kept very hush-hush.  The magazine also says (separately) that there is a shock return soon, which I guess may be Denise.

If we're right and Denise isn't dead, it hasn't been done very well, since nothing's been leaked, but 90% of us on here think she's still alive.  That she really is dead will be the shock to most of us, lol.

----------


## Lainie

surely if a body is found in a canal there would be a post mortem. would they not take dna and blood to identify the body etc?

i was sure the nail polish on the arm of the body they showed was diff from denises nail varnish

----------


## parkerman

> surely if a body is found in a canal there would be a post mortem. would they not take dna and blood to identify the body etc?


Of course they would - well they would in any place other than Walford apparently.  :Wal2l:

----------


## JustJodi

i could not get the video clip to work, BUT, yes I could see Denise in the background..so we shall seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## lizann

Maybe it really was Denise's body in the body bag but she was alive working with the police to catch Lucas

----------


## parkerman

> Maybe it really was Denise's body in the body bag but she was alive working with the police to catch Lucas


They wouldn't do that to the family....would they?

----------


## David261uk

I think that Denise is almost certainly not dead. At the very least, they want us to think that she might not dead. This is reminiscent of when Gary Hobbs was thought to have committed suicide, but turned up at his memorial in the Vic.

We never actually saw what happened to Denise and the next scenes were from the following day. If Denise was strangled then it would have been detectable as the cause of death on the body. I think that the body was probably that of the black prostitute wearing the cross who appeared in two otherwise unexplained scenes. Lucas must have had her captive like Jade and he must have drowned her (baptising her in the bath?) and dumped the body before he sent the text message on Denise's phone; the coroner would have been able to determine time of death accurately.  The body in the canal would have been a stunt actor anyway, but the lack of rings on fingers may have been significant as Denise wore a lot of jewelry.

There are, however, some  problems, but this may just be because they didn't think things through properly. Lucas not trying to dissuade Chelsea from going to identify the body was surprising if he planned to falsely identify it. Since Denise was under investigation for murderyou would have expected the police on the case, who knew her, to check the body. In the pictures of the funeral there is a photo of Denise by the coffin; wouldn't the undertakers spot that this wasn't the same person they put in the coffin?  What if the daughters or Kim wanted to view the body?

Judging from the episode descriptions for next week, I don't think Denise will appear at the funeral shown tonight. It may even be that it all gets too much for Lucas and comes out next week before Denise returns.

----------


## Siobhan

> There are, however, some  problems, but this may just be because they didn't think things through properly. Lucas not trying to dissuade Chelsea from going to identify the body was surprising if he planned to falsely identify it.


This is what I think: if Chelsea did go in the room, then they could both say not Denise, however Lucas got lucky that Chelsea couldn't go through with it... .he was the only one to ID the body...

----------


## Dazzle

> There are, however, some  problems, but this may just be because they didn't think things through properly. Lucas not trying to dissuade Chelsea from going to identify the body was surprising if he planned to falsely identify it.


To me, that's the main argument for Denise really being dead.  Lucas wasn't at all perturbed by Chelsea going to ID the body, which would surely mean he had nothing to hide?  I still think Denise is probably alive, though.

----------


## Siobhan

> To me, that's the main argument for Denise really being dead.  Lucas wasn't at all perturbed by Chelsea going to ID the body, which would surely mean he had nothing to hide?  I still think Denise is probably alive, though.


if he stopped Chelsea then they would ask why.. so very easy for lucas.. Chelsea goes in room with him.. not Denise.. Chelsea doesn't go in room, which I think Lucas suspected all along that she wouldn't, id body as Denise.. Chelsea had to be there to make it all the more real...

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2010)

----------


## moppp

Not posted before but I was thinking about this today then came on here for the first time in ages and found the thread.

I think he strangled her until she passed out and is hiding her like that other girl either hoping to convert her or hiding her away out of screwed up shame. Maybe he's hiding them both together and they will escape.

I never noticed the lookalike everyone's talking about but was wondering about that girl who was in the bible class, the one who was going to move away with her gran a few weeks ago. She looked a bit suspicious of him in the bible class and I thought from the pictures that the body looked a bit like her. Maybe she caught up with him and saw something she shouldn't, he strangled her and dumped the body with Denise's phone. He could have seen it as a sign that he'd done the right thing and all the blame could be put on Denise who he sees as a sinner anyway.

Just an idea.

----------


## Perdita

Welcome to SoapBoards, we have a 'Newbie'thread, maybe you like to introduce yourself there and tell us a bit about yourself  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

I have a feeling a certain Mrs Johnson will be making an appearance at her own funeral tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## walsh2509

Still don't get it , the cops would have seen the body before any of the family and the cops that interviewed her would have been there too, there is no way the cops  would have let it go as far as the family potting her.

----------


## Perdita

We now know she is still alive, as most of us predicted.  Does not make sense at the moment but I am not Lucas so don't know how he thinks

----------


## walsh2509

What A load of BULL I Know Its A Soap But .. Dear God

    She Is Alive ... Scriptwriters , lets totally ignore Police procedure where they would identify the body - Lets ignore the fact that the cops at the canal both interviewed Denise at her house and then a day or so later taking her to the cop shop and interveiwing her for hours sitting arcoss from her, could not see the difference between her who they had interviewed for hours and the body on the slab ... And don't say they might not have seen the body when it came out of the canal and didn't bother to look at it again on the slab and be present and the autopsy.

    Or are we to believe these 2 detectives are that pea brained that they could not tell the differnce between a woman that they interviewed for hours at her home and again in the police station just a day or so before and a different woman they would have seen when brought out of the canal and again at the autopsy they would have attended.


    What a JOKE!

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (25-07-2010), parkerman (24-07-2010)

----------


## samandkai

he is very strange lucas i didnt think she was dead like just like to see now how the story evolves and how it gets played with the storyline

----------


## Perdita

Ahead of tonight's game-changing EastEnders episode going to air, Diane Parish spoke exclusively to Digital Spy about the shock revelation that her character Denise Johnson is still alive.

If you haven't yet read the main part of the chat, click here to do so.

Alternatively, read on for more from Diane, including her thoughts on Libby, Chelsea and Don Gilet…

What have you thought about the storyline as a whole?
"It's all been a bit of a blur, but I've loved every last second of it. It's been really powerful, and there's some great episodes written by Christopher Reason next week - absolutely spot on. And the red button stuff that we've done is spot on. I remember saying to Bryan when I got the scripts that I was actually a bit petrified. I thought the scripts were really good, they're among the best scripts I've ever been given on the show in four years, if not the best scripts. I said to Bryan, 'I love them - but I really hope I do what you lot have put on the tin!' It's quite an intimidating thing when you get a really, really good strong bit of material to do - you then think, 'Am I going to be able to do it?' So I was really excited to do it and a bit terrified, but it's fun."

The Lucas story has been quite a slow burn one - what have you made of that?
"I think the point of that is that we don't know who we live amongst. We don't know who we live next door to. You can go through any situation in life - pass anyone on the street and you don't know, you just do not know what somebody's about and what they're up to. People have been shocked, but we don't know who we live amongst and that was the point of Lucas getting on with life in the Square.

"It wasn't about a storyline being dragged out or being overly long or anything like that. We wanted to give the sense that this guy got accidentally involved in a terrible crime with Trina, then he felt he was driven and pushed over the edge in desperation and did a terrible thing in murdering Owen. But all the way through that, he didn't walk on to the path of being a serial killer, it was just steps in desperation and being lost. We had to play that in real time."

Were you surprised when you learned that Libby and Chelsea would believe Denise was a killer?
"Oh yeah, I definitely was. Not Libby, because she's got some doubts, but with Chelsea. But I think we've got to remember that Chelsea had that bracelet thing nagging away at her for quite a while. But even so, I think, 'Do you not know your mother?!' She's obviously had that bracelet nagging away, and also she so desperately wanted to find her dad. We've got to remember that when Chelsea was in a very bad place, she was dabbling in drugs herself, so she felt she had some sort of connection with her dad and wanted to find him.

"Having her mum and her dad in the same house together was very important to her. So the idea that she could have possibly been the person to bring horror into her home, I think she would just block that out. Possibly the only thing is that it's easier to believe it was Denise who's done it, because the thought that it's her dad that's done it possibly is just too horrible."

Were you on set to see Denise's funeral?
"I wasn't on set when they did the funeral - I was at home in my garden! But it was really weird coming in after they'd all shot it. Everyone was going, 'God, Di, that was so weird, I didn't like it. I didn't like seeing your picture there'. I remember Nina, especially, saying, 'Oh no, I didn't like it'. She was really getting upset. I haven't seen those episodes but by the time you've done this article I will have seen it. I don't know what happens at the funeral, I look forward to it!"

Would you like to see Denise find some happiness now, or are you keen to keep playing the drama?
"I've always said that the most interesting characters are the people who go through these tortures and upsets. It's a rollercoaster of fun doing this. I always love doing the light stuff and the comedy, I absolutely adore it - bouncing off some of the actors in there is great. But when you do get stuff like this to get your teeth stuck into, it's brilliant."

Lucas's storyline is obviously drawing to a close now - will you miss working with Don Gilet?
"I will really, really, really miss working with him. Don plays a very intense character, and he's a very good actor and very professional, but he knows how to keep it light, put it that way! That is a blessing and a godsend to have when you're doing such challenging and intense work. Don and I have known each other for about ten years, we've worked together a lot, we get each other, and we don't have to work things out before we step on set - we just know.

"We can go and sit and have a cup of tea or lunch and go through our lines, and toss things into the air and come up with ideas. Neither of us are sensitive about that, and that is rare - it's rare to work with somebody where it's all easy and understood, and where you laugh. I spend all my time laughing with Don. I don't know if people know it, but he's a very funny man. He's crazy too, but really funny and we've both got the same sense of humour. I've just had two and a half years of working with someone who's like a best mate, so it's been brilliant."

Now that you're back from the dead, can you assure your fans that you'll be sticking with EastEnders for the foreseeable future?
"I would like to reassure them, but who knows?! I'm really enjoying myself at the minute and EastEnders is definitely keeping it interesting for all of us - it's some of the best work you'll get to do on television, being in this show, because you do get the full gamut of emotions and you get to really challenge yourself at times. I've been very fortunate that I've been trusted with really important issues and stories, and while that's happening, I'm loving it! I love EastEnders. I'm working with some amazing actors - there's some real talent to be proud of. And I'm really proud of our female talent - I think we've got amazingly strong, edgy women in our show. I'm very proud to be part of it."

----------


## Perdita

So Denise is alive after all in EastEnders!

The press at large have known for months about the Denise twist but (for obvious reasons) we haven't been able to say anything about it!

I've lost count of the number of times I was asked 'Is Denise really dead?' Feigning ignorance worked with the first couple of spotlight interrogations - beyond that, I opted for the 'I don't know what you're talking about' answer. That also made me look stupid.

The secret didn't stop the hardcore fans from guessing, though. The DS forums have been awash with Lazarus suggestions since Denise went missing. And the short press information which is publicly available actually gave away details about Denise's death - something which provoked further discussion as to why such a huge story moment would be revealed in such a way.

That aside, with Denise alive - and having been imprisoned next to her house for four weeks - where does this leave Lucas? His past surely has to catch up with him, doesn't it?

And more to the point, where does this leave Denise?

From chatting to her screen sister Tameka Empson - Kim Fox in the soap - it sounds like it'll be a 'sister doing it for themselves' story from here!

Take it away Tameka...

What did you think of the Denise twist when you first heard about it?
"I was like 'Whaaaat?!' I couldn't believe it. It's one of those things where you go through all that emotion and then to find out that they're alive?! I'm not always in the episodes, so to come back and see Denise is really crazy for Kim. It's the start of a new direction for Kim and Denise, though."

How does Kim react when she first sees Denise again?
"She screams!"

Where do Kim and Denise go from here?
"They're chalk and cheese - and the macaroni's yet to be made. You'll start to see - even more than you can now - that Denise and Kim are very different. You'll start to wonder how they can be sisters! They're Foxes by blood, though. They'll watch each other's backs but at the same time, they'll tear each other down. They won't let anyone else tear the other down, though - that's their job!"

Do you think we'll be learning much about their past?
"I'd really like to. With Kim being so fiery, there has to be some downtime. I'd like to see why Kim and Denise were separated in the first place and see their emotional sides."

What's in store for Kim now?
"I don't know much at the minute. Kim's slowly being introduced to the other characters at the minute.

You worked with Robbie Gee for a short time, too - do you think Kim's ex Dexter could make a return?
"Wouldn't it be nice?! Dexter's the one that breaks her heart over and over. There's always someone there in soapland to break your character's heart and they generally end up going back to have it broken again. It's been some time, but maybe he doesn't want to know any moreâ¦ Who knows?!"

----------


## walsh2509

How do the scriptwriters - producers, get round the police part in all this ?  The police were at the canal within an hour or so of the alarm in the car going off .. so if it was Denise dead in the canal the autopsy would have been able to tell how long she had been dead. And that goes for whoever's body was pulled out of the canal, now you would have to guess the body was in the canal longer than an hour or so, because the 2 detectives who knew Denise would have been able to tell it was not her if they body had only been in the canal for that short a time. If the body was in longer, and the 2 detectives could not tell if it was Denise or not , then again the autopsy would have told them that the body had been in the canal longer than Denise was missing, which was only hours ..

And when Lucas told them yes that is her , they would have known he was lying because the body on the slab would have been in the water longer than Denise was missing, again if the body had only been in the water a matter of hours then the cops would have been able to tell is was not the woman that they had interviewed two times in a matter of days and one of those interviews took place at the police station for hours so they know what Denise looks like.

----------

parkerman (24-07-2010)

----------


## David261uk

> How do the scriptwriters - producers, get round the police part in all this ?  The police were at the canal within an hour or so of the alarm in the car going off .. so if it was Denise dead in the canal the autopsy would have been able to tell how long she had been dead. And that goes for whoever's body was pulled out of the canal, now you would have to guess the body was in the canal longer than an hour or so, because the 2 detectives who knew Denise would have been able to tell it was not her if they body had only been in the canal for that short a time. If the body was in longer, and the 2 detectives could not tell if it was Denise or not , then again the autopsy would have told them that the body had been in the canal longer than Denise was missing, which was only hours ..


I think that Lucas probably had the black prostitute held captive somewhere and drowned her after the incident with Denise by the canal.  Maybe he  baptized her in the bath like he did Jade, but kept her under the water, then there would be no marks. He then dumped the body in the canal shortly before he sent the message on Denise's phone. We didn't see anything after Denise struggling in the car until the next day, so there was plenty of time for him to do that. It may never be fully explained to us.

I does seem very strange that the police investigating Owen's murder didn't also identify the body of a suspect in their case.

----------


## David261uk

Digital Spy had a completely new set of episode summaries for next week loaded within minutes of tonight's program. These new summaries have all the details of the Lucas/Denise story for next week.

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I know this storyline doesn't stand up to scrutiny, but I'm just glad us Soapboarders were savvy enough to realize what the EE writers were up to.

----------


## JustJodi

apparently she got a pile of food from HER WAKE ???????????????????????

----------


## alan45

Following weeks of intense speculation and discussion, EastEnders fans finally discovered tonight that Denise Johnson is still alive and being held captive by Lucas. The Walford mum appeared to have been killed off earlier this month after a violent confrontation with Lucas was closely followed by the discovery of what appeared to be her body. However, tonight's shock twist changed everything and had been kept closely under wraps by the show's producers in the weeks leading up to transmission. Ahead of the reveal episode going to air, Digital Spy caught up with Denise actress Diane Parish for an exclusive chat about being at the centre of such a talked-about storyline.

How long ago were you first told about this big twist with Denise, and what was your reaction?
"That's an interesting one! I knew obviously that the Lucas story was going to come to a head at some point and some point soon, and when I first met [executive producer[ Bryan [Kirkwood] he said that he was going to start handling the storyline by focusing on how Denise felt about Lucas and gradually building in her suspicion and her fear of him. So we were doing all that kind of stuff, but I was never told [about the twist] at any point early on. But then I phoned Bryan about something completely unrelated and he went, 'Oh by the way - this is going to happen!' When I actually picked my jaw up off the floor and had a little think about it, I thought, 'Oh, that's actually really cool!' It's very exciting and I didn't for one minute think that it would cause such debate among people! It's a while ago now that he told me, but it wasn't that long until we shot it. I found out that we were going to do this, and within a week and a half, we were getting on with it and doing it."

Denise's apparent death was screened way back on July 8 - what's life been like for you between then and now?
"Well this is the thing - with my big head walking down the street, people have come up to me every five minutes. Just now I went into the pound shop and this fella was going, 'Are you dead? Is it really true, are you dead?' It's been weird because it's been like telling a lie for four weeks. And then there's people like my poor old mum - she's had to lie, because she knows that I'm getting up and going to work. There are people going to her, 'Your daughter's left EastEnders! She's gone!' So my mum's having to lie as well, my poor old mum!"

What exactly did you say to people when they asked about Denise?
"I've had to lie. People try to catch you out. People are quite funny, they go, 'Oh right, I didn't see you last week, I expect you were working?' I've had to say, 'No, no, I'm not working'. I've had to lie about whether I actually go to work and where I've been! It's been like having another man or something! It's been quite tricky to come up with things, but mostly I just say to people that it's true. People have asked me if I've been written out and I've said yes. That's the only way to handle it. I just feel that, for me, if I was watching this, I wouldn't want to know what was going to happen next. I've never been one of those people who understands the benefits of spoilers and clues. I was such a Lost fan and if anybody even drew breath to tell me what was going to happen, they would get the laser eye stare from me! But I do understand that people are excited and want to know and are taking an interest, which is brilliant. If people ask me, I'd rather lie so they have the full experience of the shock. I think most people are going to get that shock, because most people just get in from work, tune in and see what happens. Hopefully there'll be a lot of people jumping out of their chairs on Friday night."

Did you worry that the secret might somehow leak out?
"Well, Bryan assured me that we'd done as much as we could to ensure that nothing leaked. We're all generally very, very good with that - we have to be. With me, I think it's more about protecting the story. We work very hard to create something that's going to surprise people, shock people, upset people, make people laugh, so we don't want to blow it - otherwise what's the point of us doing all that work? I just think that it's protecting the story rather than preventing a leak. I want people to get the full experience of what we've put together, because to be honest with you, the actors in this show are the only people who get the full element of surprise, because everybody else gets magazines or goes online and finds out what's going to happen next week. But as we get a script, we get that full surprise as we turn the page. We're going, 'Ooh, ooh, ooh, I didn't know that!' We're the only people who get that, so I think it's a rare occasion when we get to treat the audience to a real surprise."

There's been weeks of internet speculation about Denise's fate - is that something you've been aware of?
"Yeah, I've spoken to the press office and they've been saying how it's all buzzing and all kicking off and stuff like that! I think it's very flattering that people are taking the time to get online and post their opinions. In theatre, you get your feedback straight away, but you don't get your feedback really with TV, and I suppose the future with TV is that the internet's the headquarters of fans. It's very flattering that people are taking the time to have their opinion and share it with each other on Digital Spy. It's brilliant."

Denise's pink nail varnish became a particular topic of discussionâ¦
"Yeah, there's been things about jewellery, nail varnish and things like that! I think it's amazing, because like I say with Lost, after a while there's so much speculation that they've speculated beyond the story! I think that a lot of Lost fans came up with better storylines than the producers of Lost! But yeah, apparently that's really important - what nail varnish I had on! I'm lost on that one. I'd worn that nail varnish for months. You get locked in continuity on this show because you film all over the place - this week and next week in the same week, so you have to keep basically the same hair, the same nails. So yeah, I've had that pink for ages and when they were going to put the stuntwoman in the water, then obviously someone said they'd have to put the same nail varnish on her as well. "

You mentioned that you've still been busy filming over the past few weeks. How was the issue of fans seeing you at the studio addressed?
"There was one scene that we shot a few weeks ago and I think there were a couple of guys who came to take photographs. Sometimes they do that when we're shooting on location and it doesn't usually matter - it's helpful sometimes, it gets people interested. In this case, it would have just spoiled everything for everyone, so we decided that I should go incognito to this location! So I dressed as this sort of E20 young boy with baggy trousers, sunglasses and a baseball cap and everything. I even affected a Fatboy walk and nobody knew! But since then, we haven't been able to do that and I've been coming in and of course there are people by the gates and so on. What can you do? There's only so much you can do - people obviously come down because they want to find out."

Where does the story go from here?
"It'll be fairly explosive next week. There's some explosive stuff. I think there's going to be some real tears and upset. In terms of where it goes from there - it ain't over until the fat lady sings when it comes to Denise! She's taken enough knocks. I don't think she'll be looking for a new man any time soon. I think she's just going to take it easy on the man front. I think what needs to happen with the family is that everybody just needs to find their own way to find their own peace. I think that's the future really for all of them."

Ahead of tonight's game-changing EastEnders episode going to air, Diane Parish spoke exclusively to Digital Spy about the shock revelation that her character Denise Johnson is still alive.

If you haven't yet read the main part of the chat, click here to do so.

Alternatively, read on for more from Diane, including her thoughts on Libby, Chelsea and Don Giletâ¦

What have you thought about the storyline as a whole?
"It's all been a bit of a blur, but I've loved every last second of it. It's been really powerful, and there's some great episodes written by Christopher Reason next week - absolutely spot on. And the red button stuff that we've done is spot on. I remember saying to Bryan when I got the scripts that I was actually a bit petrified. I thought the scripts were really good, they're among the best scripts I've ever been given on the show in four years, if not the best scripts. I said to Bryan, 'I love them - but I really hope I do what you lot have put on the tin!' It's quite an intimidating thing when you get a really, really good strong bit of material to do - you then think, 'Am I going to be able to do it?' So I was really excited to do it and a bit terrified, but it's fun."

The Lucas story has been quite a slow burn one - what have you made of that?
"I think the point of that is that we don't know who we live amongst. We don't know who we live next door to. You can go through any situation in life - pass anyone on the street and you don't know, you just do not know what somebody's about and what they're up to. People have been shocked, but we don't know who we live amongst and that was the point of Lucas getting on with life in the Square. 

"It wasn't about a storyline being dragged out or being overly long or anything like that. We wanted to give the sense that this guy got accidentally involved in a terrible crime with Trina, then he felt he was driven and pushed over the edge in desperation and did a terrible thing in murdering Owen. But all the way through that, he didn't walk on to the path of being a serial killer, it was just steps in desperation and being lost. We had to play that in real time."

Were you surprised when you learned that Libby and Chelsea would believe Denise was a killer?
"Oh yeah, I definitely was. Not Libby, because she's got some doubts, but with Chelsea. But I think we've got to remember that Chelsea had that bracelet thing nagging away at her for quite a while. But even so, I think, 'Do you not know your mother?!' She's obviously had that bracelet nagging away, and also she so desperately wanted to find her dad. We've got to remember that when Chelsea was in a very bad place, she was dabbling in drugs herself, so she felt she had some sort of connection with her dad and wanted to find him. 

"Having her mum and her dad in the same house together was very important to her. So the idea that she could have possibly been the person to bring horror into her home, I think she would just block that out. Possibly the only thing is that it's easier to believe it was Denise who's done it, because the thought that it's her dad that's done it possibly is just too horrible."

Were you on set to see Denise's funeral?
"I wasn't on set when they did the funeral - I was at home in my garden! But it was really weird coming in after they'd all shot it. Everyone was going, 'God, Di, that was so weird, I didn't like it. I didn't like seeing your picture there'. I remember Nina, especially, saying, 'Oh no, I didn't like it'. She was really getting upset. I haven't seen those episodes but by the time you've done this article I will have seen it. I don't know what happens at the funeral, I look forward to it!"

Would you like to see Denise find some happiness now, or are you keen to keep playing the drama?
"I've always said that the most interesting characters are the people who go through these tortures and upsets. It's a rollercoaster of fun doing this. I always love doing the light stuff and the comedy, I absolutely adore it - bouncing off some of the actors in there is great. But when you do get stuff like this to get your teeth stuck into, it's brilliant."

Lucas's storyline is obviously drawing to a close now - will you miss working with Don Gilet?
"I will really, really, really miss working with him. Don plays a very intense character, and he's a very good actor and very professional, but he knows how to keep it light, put it that way! That is a blessing and a godsend to have when you're doing such challenging and intense work. Don and I have known each other for about ten years, we've worked together a lot, we get each other, and we don't have to work things out before we step on set - we just know. 

"We can go and sit and have a cup of tea or lunch and go through our lines, and toss things into the air and come up with ideas. Neither of us are sensitive about that, and that is rare - it's rare to work with somebody where it's all easy and understood, and where you laugh. I spend all my time laughing with Don. I don't know if people know it, but he's a very funny man. He's crazy too, but really funny and we've both got the same sense of humour. I've just had two and a half years of working with someone who's like a best mate, so it's been brilliant."

Now that you're back from the dead, can you assure your fans that you'll be sticking with EastEnders for the foreseeable future?
"I would like to reassure them, but who knows?! I'm really enjoying myself at the minute and EastEnders is definitely keeping it interesting for all of us - it's some of the best work you'll get to do on television, being in this show, because you do get the full gamut of emotions and you get to really challenge yourself at times. I've been very fortunate that I've been trusted with really important issues and stories, and while that's happening, I'm loving it! I love EastEnders. I'm working with some amazing actors - there's some real talent to be proud of. And I'm really proud of our female talent - I think we've got amazingly strong, edgy women in our show. I'm very proud to be part of it."

----------

crystalsea (27-07-2010), Dazzle (24-07-2010), Dutchgirl (02-08-2010), Ruffed_lemur (24-07-2010), tammyy2j (26-07-2010)

----------


## sean slater

I dont know why Chelsea and Libby are leaving! There'll only be Denise and Patrick left. Come through all this and then there just gonna leave?!

----------


## Perdita

no great loss of characters

----------


## David261uk

In the updated episode spoilers for next week it says that Denise was being held captive in the boarded-up house next door. I had only noticed that it was boarded up over the last few weeks.  These two houses stand alone at the end of the Square and Frank and Pat had them combined to form the B&B. Patrick and Yolande took over the B&B until they got the shop. I always assumed that Patrick still lived in the combined house. Can anyone remember the house being separated again? They normally only board-up a house when there has been a fire or something.

----------

inkyskin (25-07-2010), JustJodi (24-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Did they not separate the houses after Yolande left Patrick and he could no longer afford the big house?

----------

David261uk (25-07-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> Did they not separate the houses after Yolande left Patrick and he could no longer afford the big house?


Yes, they were separated at that time.

----------

David261uk (25-07-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> apparently she got a pile of food from HER WAKE ???????????????????????


I know.  How weird is that???!!! 

Great episode last night!  :Smile:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I dont know why Chelsea and Libby are leaving! There'll only be Denise and Patrick left. Come through all this and then there just gonna leave?!


It does seem strange.  I would think they'd want to be with their mum.  Unless the bad memories are too much?

----------


## sean slater

Yeh and I dont want the family to be split up. I happen to like all the Foxes. It's a shame.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad that Chelsea is leaving (not sure how I feel about Libby leaving), but it's a ridiculous time for them to go, just having got their mother back from the dead.  It's another silly aspect to this whole storyline.

----------


## David261uk

> Yes, they were separated at that time.


Thanks, I didn't remember that.

----------


## tammyy2j

Whose body did Lucas identify and did not one of her children or relatives want to see the body before its buried or cremated ????????

This storyline dont make any sense tbh

----------


## parkerman

> did not one of her children or relatives want to see the body before its buried or cremated ????????


Nor the police?

----------


## moonstorm

I have to agree with Dazzle, why when they are just all back together do the girls leave??

----------

Dazzle (26-07-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Chelesa believes her dad more than her mother I'm glad she is leaving tbh 

Libby will probably move to Oxford full time

----------


## sindydoll

i hope they are all reunited before they leave

----------


## David261uk

> Whose body did Lucas identify and did not one of her children or relatives want to see the body before its buried or cremated ????????
> 
> This storyline dont make any sense tbh


The body was almost certainly the black prostitute wearing a cross that appeared a couple of weeks ago, we never saw the outcome of that.  

I think we might learn more about this tonight, but there are holes in the story as mentioned above.

Correction ... It's tomorow night, Tuesday: "_ Lucas talks about the girl he killed that reminded him of Denise so he dumped her in the canal with Denise's phone to make people think that she had committed suicide_."

----------

tammyy2j (26-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

cant believe she is hurting poor defenceless paddy

----------


## Dazzle

> cant believe she is hurting poor defenceless paddy


It's more common than we think.  People who are lone carers (especially someone like Denise who's holding down a cleaning job too) suffer terrible stress and sometimes lash out, even though it's out of character.  There may be more to the story than we've heard so far though.

----------


## lizann

> It's more common than we think.  People who are lone carers (especially someone like Denise who's holding down a cleaning job too) suffer terrible stress and sometimes lash out, even though it's out of character.  There may be more to the story than we've heard so far though.


no excuse for her to hurt him, despicable act by denise

----------


## lizann

> It's more common than we think.  People who are lone carers (especially someone like Denise who's holding down a cleaning job too) suffer terrible stress and sometimes lash out, even though it's out of character.  There may be more to the story than we've heard so far though.


no excuse for her to hurt him, despicable act by denise

----------


## Dazzle

> no excuse for her to hurt him, despicable act by denise


Yes, I wasn't making excuses for her if she has deliberately hurt him, just commenting that her stress levels must be intolerable.  We don't know the whole story so it may not be as clear cut as first appearances would indicate (I haven't seen today's episode yet).

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I wasn't making excuses for her if she has deliberately hurt him, just commenting that her stress levels must be intolerable.  We don't know the whole story so it may not be as clear cut as first appearances would indicate (I haven't seen today's episode yet).


no probs dazzle but wine is helping her stress levels

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I wasn't making excuses for her if she has deliberately hurt him, just commenting that her stress levels must be intolerable.  We don't know the whole story so it may not be as clear cut as first appearances would indicate (I haven't seen today's episode yet).


no probs dazzle but wine is helping her stress levels

----------


## Perdita

It's the killer twist that fans may or may not have seen coming - but EastEnders' Denise Fox is back in touch Lucas Johnson... and falling for his charms again.

While viewers might be willing Denise to stay away from the convicted murderer, actress Diane Parish is thrilled with the story development and has teased that we will see a more "chilling" side to Lucas (Don Gilet) this time.

Speaking to Inside Soap, she said: "What is so interesting this time is that Don has brought a much more sinister side of Lucas to the table. It's really quite chilling, so you end up not knowing what is going to happen next.

"I am more than braced for what's to come. If you get a plot like this, you know it is going to be demanding and challenging work."

Feeling more alone than ever, Denise makes a phone call...
Â©  BBC

"It has got twists and turns which I like and I get to film with one of my favourite actors, Don Gilet."

Gilet ​will make another appearance in tomorrow night's episode when Denise visits him in jail, paving the way for him to return in the spring. However, Parish isn't sure if that means he will manage to escape prison or not.

She said: "Well, I don't know how many people go around just getting out of prison so easily for what they're in for - and there's no question as to whether he did it.

"It would be the end for Denise, wouldn't it? 'Thank you and good night,' is what they'll be saying!

"I can't see how EastEnders could figure out a reason to get him released unless it was dodgy."

​EastEnders continues tomorrow night at 7.30pm where Denise will come face to face with Lucas.

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I think Lucas is a fantastic character and I'm pleased to be seeing him again, but "_paving the way for him to return in the spring_"!  Does that mean he's returning permanently?!  :EEK!:

----------

Dougie (04-02-2016), Perdita (03-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

*Diane Parish on why Denise ends up in bed with Phil!*

_The actress praises co-star Steve McFadden's acting - "He's one of the best in soap"_



There's been no shortage of drama in Denise's life of late what with Lucas's attempted jailbreak and Jordan's imprisonment. And next week's episodes certainly keep the surprises coming.

After finding out that Libby is pregnant, Denise is left shocked when she reveals that she doesn't want to keep the baby. In fact, Denise is so stunned that she goes out, gets plastered, has a massive row with Carmel and ends up in bed with a similarly tanked-up Phil! Yes, Phil Mitchell!

Here, actress Diane Parish tells us more about another tumultuous week in Albert Square for her Walford alter-egoâ¦

So what is Deniseâs state of mind at the moment?
She is not in a good place.

How does she feel about having given up JJ?
She's really feeling it. He was her chance to have a family again and a purpose in life. She loved him and is missing him. Yes, Libby's visiting her now and again, but she's not really around that much and Denise feels very much on her own.

What does she think when Libby says she is pregnant?
It's a huge shock, but she's like âyes!â and running around with excitement and wants to celebrate.

How does she react when Libby says she is not keeping the baby?
She canât comprehend the idea that Libby wants to get rid of the baby. But she's old enough and wise enough to know that things always turn out alright in the end. She's convinced that if Libby has this baby, she wonât regret it. She desperately wants to be a grandma, but also, she doesnât want Libby to make a decision she may live to regret.

Why does she row with Carmel?
She's rowing with everybody. Carmel offers an opinion on the baby that's different to hers, so she goes for her. Carmel is only trying to offer help and advice, but Denise doesnât see it like that.

How on earth does she end up drinking with Phil?
They end up at the same watering hole, down at The Albert, in a similar state of inebriation. I donât think Denise can drink Phil under the table, but she's as drunk as she can get. The thing is she hates this man but she enjoys prodding and poking the lion behind the cage when it comes to Phil Mitchell and also enjoys seeing him at his worst, because it just confirms everything she thinks about him.

How do they end up in bed?
Youâll have to wait and see! But when I discussed this with our wise producer Dominic [Treadwell-Collins], and he told me what I was going to play, I screamed. I got up and ran around his office, screaming! Steve McFadden is the most wonderful actor and I was thrilled to be able to do some really nice interesting work with him as I have huge respect. I was thinking to myself, 'how could Denise let herself end up with him the way he is when Sharon and Shirley have turned him down?' All these people that actually love him canât be doing with him, but Denise does!

Is it a case of two people being at their lowest ebb?
There's a sense of loss and no hope and a feeling of whatâs the point? Which is why they drink the way they do. When you stop loving yourself, you stop caring and you drink like that. I'm sure there are a lot of people out there who find themselves in those positions, who wake up and go âOh God, I didnât!â â this is one of those moments.

What was it like acting those scenes?
It was fun and it was also really fascinating. Acting wise, Steve is one of the best in soap. Because it's not just that he plays a drunk, he also plays the anger, the emotion, the torment, everything. I loved working with him - it was fun and it is nice to do something completely different.

How was it acting drunk?
Nerve wracking. But with Steve, it's like a masterclass. You struggle for your choices; he has got all the boxes ticked and I was really careful not to be a high comedic, silly drunk.

Will this be a wake up call for Denise?
Yes, most people reach a turning point and this is hers. It is that thing of going, âWhat is my life about?' It's about time she tried to fix herself. She's not had much in the way of anything good - she's not had a good man or made good choices. I'm hoping she builds up from here.

What would you like to do with her in the future?
I'm ready for her to have a sense of purpose within the Square and to be a bit more self-made and less reliant. There's a point where you have to go âI have got to do it for meâ

Everyone loved Denise and Fatboy - what did you make of what they had together?
I loved it too. It was a lovely thing to do and I think there was something really special between Denise and Fatboy. I also wish Ricky Norwood the best with what he does.

Are you still enjoying being part of EastEnders?
It's been ten years and it keeps evolving and changing. There are ebbs and flows because the cast and everything changes - there are always new things to get excited about. I respect the show, I respect my character and I'm still having fun. And I've certainly had a big old challenge recently with this!


http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...-bed-with-phil

----------

Glen1 (20-04-2016), lizann (19-04-2016), Perdita (19-04-2016), Rear window (19-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

is she in the menopause

----------

Dazzle (24-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

There's speculation among some EE fans that Denise might get pregnant after her one night stand with Phil - and keep the baby!

The hot flushes could suggest Denise has started the menopause so she might think she doesn't need contraception.  Also, she might not link the absence of her periods to a pregnancy until it's quite advanced.  There's also Libby's upcoming abortion which devastates her.  All these factors have got fans putting two and two together - and making twenty four?  :Ponder:

----------

maidmarian (25-04-2016), parkerman (24-04-2016), Perdita (24-04-2016), Rear window (24-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

That could be a good storyline, Denise has lost Jordan and JJ with now too Libby aborting her baby

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That could be a good storyline, Denise has lost Jordan and JJ with now too Libby aborting her baby


Yes, I think it would be very unlikely she could abort her own baby after her reaction to Libby doing so - and so soon after losing JJ too.

----------


## Dazzle

It looks like the speculation that Denise would get pregnant is incorrect given that we were pointedly shown a condom wrapper. Shame, I thought it could be an interesting storyline for her. 

Of course, accidents happen, so a pregnancy is still a slim possibility I suppose. Mind you, the possibility of Phil Mitchell managing to get anyone pregnant in that state was already pretty slim...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (28-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

condom wrapper could be a red herring and once denise goes back to school she will discover she is up duff with philip jnr  :Stick Out Tongue:  if he rose to the occasion

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), maidmarian (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

Just wondering if there is any truth in the latest i've heard bout Denise being pregnant with Phil's baby, and as she is against abortion is furious, and that it is also twins??

Oh can't wait

----------

Rear window (02-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

i do think her and kush will get it on

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2016)

----------


## suzewebb

Really hope you mean masood. Kush is her son!!!

----------


## lizann

> Really hope you mean masood. Kush is her son!!!


 he is carmel's son

----------


## lizann

> Really hope you mean masood. Kush is her son!!!


 he is carmel's son

----------


## tammyy2j

> i do think her and kush will get it on


Of course they will, flirting over cake  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2016), lizann (28-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Will her night with Phil ever be revisited or just dropped, I am guessing she is not pregnant and now is with Kush

----------


## Dazzle

> Will her night with Phil ever be revisited or just dropped, I am guessing she is not pregnant and now is with Kush


She could still be pregnant.  She might not find out until she goes into labour as it does happen.  On the other hand, it might have been DTC's intention to maker her pregnant but SOC's decided against it

----------

Rear window (19-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

she faints next week

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## kaz21

The on-off clandestine affair between Kush Kazemi and Minute Mart worker Denise Fox has been hotting up (and then cooling down) recently on EastEnders, but next week will see Denise falling ill with some mysterious symptoms.
While rehearsing for the Salsa show with Carmel, Patrick and Kim, Denise faints.

Carmel escorts her home and urges her to see a doctor. As the two of them research her symptoms, Denise begins to think the worst.
Later in the week Carmel will nag Denise to book a doctor’s appointment but she is reluctant to go. Instead, she continues to help half-sister Kim with preparations for the show.

Denise was worried about jeopardising her friendship with Carmel, her best mate and Kush’s mum, if she continued the fling with Kush. In upcoming episodes things are set to get awkward between the age-gap lovebirds during an uncomfortable encounter.
What could be at the root of Denise’s mystery illness?  And what does the future hold for Kush and Denise’s relationship?

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## kaz21

The on-off clandestine affair between Kush Kazemi and Minute Mart worker Denise Fox has been hotting up (and then cooling down) recently on EastEnders, but next week will see Denise falling ill with some mysterious symptoms.
While rehearsing for the Salsa show with Carmel, Patrick and Kim, Denise faints.

Carmel escorts her home and urges her to see a doctor. As the two of them research her symptoms, Denise begins to think the worst.
Later in the week Carmel will nag Denise to book a doctorâs appointment but she is reluctant to go. Instead, she continues to help half-sister Kim with preparations for the show.

Denise was worried about jeopardising her friendship with Carmel, her best mate and Kushâs mum, if she continued the fling with Kush. In upcoming episodes things are set to get awkward between the age-gap lovebirds during an uncomfortable encounter.
What could be at the root of Deniseâs mystery illness?  And what does the future hold for Kush and Deniseâs relationship?

----------


## Kissinger

Pregnant surely

----------

kaz21 (29-08-2016)

----------


## kaz21

> Pregnant surely


Got to be.

----------


## kaz21

> Pregnant surely


Got to be.

----------


## lizann

> Pregnant surely


 or cancer  :Sad:

----------


## kaz21

From radio times.

EastEnders: Denise is pregnant! But will 
Denise Fox (Diane Parish) found herself staring at a positive pregnancy test result at the climax to tonight's EastEnders.
The cliffhanger moment came as a surprise twist after Denise had spent the entire episode fretting that she could have cancer, confiding in best friend Carmel that she feared she was exhibiting worrying symptoms.

But talk of baby making and pregnancy cravings soon planted a seed in Denise's mind - the result of which saw her buying a test kit and discovering that she was expecting a child.


News has yet to reach the ears of market-stall holder Kush, with whom Densie has been enjoying some recent clandestine trysts.
But it now seems that a perfect storm is brewing, what with Denise and Kush unsure about to do about their feelings for each other, and she of course being buddies with his mum Carmel.
Something tells us that this is one secret that won't be remaining hidden for long...

----------


## kaz21

From radio times.

EastEnders: Denise is pregnant! But will Krish discover the truth?

Denise Fox (Diane Parish) found herself staring at a positive pregnancy test result at the climax to tonight's EastEnders.
The cliffhanger moment came as a surprise twist after Denise had spent the entire episode fretting that she could have cancer, confiding in best friend Carmel that she feared she was exhibiting worrying symptoms.

But talk of baby making and pregnancy cravings soon planted a seed in Denise's mind - the result of which saw her buying a test kit and discovering that she was expecting a child.


News has yet to reach the ears of market-stall holder Kush, with whom Densie has been enjoying some recent clandestine trysts.
But it now seems that a perfect storm is brewing, what with Denise and Kush unsure about to do about their feelings for each other, and she of course being buddies with his mum Carmel.
Something tells us that this is one secret that won't be remaining hidden for long...

----------

tammyy2j (31-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders delivered a big shock for Denise Fox in Tuesday's episode (August 30) as she learned what has been causing her recent health problems.

Denise (Diane Parish) was thrown into a panic after Googling some of the symptoms she has been suffering from recently - and started to believe that she may have cancer.

Having witnessed her faint yesterday, Denise's concerned friend Carmel Kazemi persuaded her to search for answers online - but she wasn't prepared for some of the suggestions.

Although Denise promised Carmel she would book a doctor's appointment to get a proper diagnosis, she was clearly given food for thought during a conversation with her friends about pregnancy.

After making her excuses to leave, Denise did a pregnancy test in secret back at home, and her face said it all when the test came back positive. The big question now is whether she will share the news with the baby's father.

Fans know that Denise had a brief fling with Carmel's son Kush recently, but if we cast our minds back to earlier in the year - she also had a one-night stand with Phil Mitchell. 

EastEnders will explore the repercussions of Denise's pregnancy bombshell over the next few weeks, but one thing is for sure - it's set to be a very bumpy ride for those involved.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2016), Rear window (31-08-2016), tammyy2j (31-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Kush is not the father 

He already has fathered two in a short space of time

----------

kaz21 (31-08-2016), lizann (31-08-2016), Rear window (03-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Kush would make a better father than Phil though

----------

kaz21 (31-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Kush would make a better father than Phil though


Definitely, but Phil being the father would cause more drama and sensation - usually a good thing from a soap producer's perspective.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (31-08-2016), lizann (01-09-2016), Perdita (31-08-2016), Rear window (03-09-2016), tammyy2j (01-09-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Yet another one night stand pregnancy then. 

I can't think which is more boring, the idea that it's always the "right time of the month" for the woman, that no-one thinks to use a contraceptive or the sheer laziness of the producer and scriptwriters in repeating the same ridiculous story time after time after time after time after time after time after time ad nauseam.  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2016), Rear window (03-09-2016), Ruffed_lemur (03-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

They did actually show a condom wrapper after the Denise and Phil incident.  As parkerman says, contraception is almost never alluded to in soaps which leads me to believe it was included in the scene for a reason.  Could it have been to put us off the scent of the rather obvious conclusion that Denise would likely become pregnant?  :Ponder:

----------

Perdita (01-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

18 weeks, daddy philly :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2016), Rear window (03-09-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

KNew she was preggers, and is fast becoming the Walford Bike!!!!
Oh yes she is "like that"
But lets have her up the duff with twins at 47, wowser

----------


## Kissinger

KNew she was preggers, and is fast becoming the Walford Bike!!!!
Oh yes she is "like that"
But lets have her up the duff with twins at 47, wowser

----------

Rear window (03-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Vincent know about Denise and Phil, he was serving in the Albert, did he see them leave together

----------


## Boomerang

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...usive-pictures

So presumably this is where Denise tells Phil that she's pregnant with his baby? I wonder if the news he will become a father again will be a catalyst for Phil to change his ways and become a proper father again.

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2016), lizann (23-10-2016), tammyy2j (25-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...usive-pictures
> 
> So presumably this is where Denise tells Phil that she's pregnant with his baby? I wonder if the news he will become a father again will be a catalyst for Phil to change his ways and become a proper father again.


I wondered if she'd ever tell him (I certainly wouldn't want to be tied to Phil Mitchell!) but it does look like she'll be tempted to during these scenes.

----------


## Boomerang

Maybe she thinks she had no choice and has to tell him so he can help pay his way in raising the baby. 

Although personally, if she had any sense Denise should suggest that she and Patrick move in with Kim and Vincent. Then Denise could rent out her house for some extra income. Denise could stay in the basement flat so she could still have some independence.

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

who is denise visiting what grave, is it kevin?

 denise will go into labour and phil will help deliver

----------


## lizann

who is denise visiting what grave, is it kevin?

 denise will go into labour and phil will help deliver

----------


## lizann

mick and shirley think denise was having an affair with buster and he her baby daddy

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

did kim support libby's abortion even trying to reason with denise but now disowns denise over her son adoption

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2017), tammyy2j (24-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> did kim support libby's abortion even trying to reason with denise but now disowns denise over her son adoption


Yes I think you're right. It doesn't make much sense to me either, but having spoken to several people about abortion vs adoption over the years (because it's something I've given quite a lot of thought to even though I've been lucky enough never to be in a position where I've had to seriously consider doing either), I think Kim's reactions to both scenarios is quite realistic.

----------

lizann (24-01-2017), Perdita (24-01-2017), tammyy2j (24-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think maybe this bus crash will cause Denise to re consider the adoption

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2017), Rear window (24-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

so who is denise mammy, imagine if it were claudette

----------

Rear window (07-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

She will be in trouble now for hitting Keegan who did deserve it  :Mad:  if she tries to get her son Ray Charles back this could come against her 

I was hoping the crowd watching would say they saw nothing

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2017), kaz21 (22-02-2017), lizann (22-02-2017), Perdita (22-02-2017), Ruffed_lemur (22-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Denise Fox looks down after trip to job centre where she bumps into Cora Cross...
She lost her long-term job at the Minute Mart after she bad-mouthed her employers to the local newspaper, the Walford Gazette.
But it didn't look as though EastEnders' Denise Fox - played by Diane Parish - was having much luck on the hunt for a new employer as she made an unsuccessful trip to the job centre in scenes to be aired on Thursday night.
The shop manager looked close to tears as she emerged from her meeting, sitting slumped on a a wall to consider her options.
Denise saw things go from bad to worse on Monday night's episode of the BBC One soap when took part in a controversial interview with the Walford Gazette about her employers.
The determined mother didn't think twice when she openly spoke her mind and bad mouthed her fellow shop workers for all to see.
It was no surprise what Denise had to say shocked the Albert Square residents, especially the shop's area manage Harry Beckett.
Denise was forced to face her fate as she went for a meeting at the headquarters for a dramatic showdown.
The ex manager met with Patrick Truemanâs ex-wife Yolande Trueman - played by Angela Wynter, who made a shocking return to the show after an eight year break.
Yolande worked her magic to get Denise off the hook with a warning. But Denise was left red-faced when she was told she had to go on an anger management course.
In dramatic scenes, she impulsively quit her job, despite Yolande's protests she would regret it.
Trying her best to move forward, Denise dressed to impress in a smart navy blue suit jacket and matching skirt with a daring split at the back as she headed for her interview at the job centre.
The former shop assistant brazenly accessorised the statement outfit with a bright orange handbag and killer heels for the occasion.
In spite of her confidence, Denise's hopes of finding a new position appeared to be dashed as she ended up close to tears sat on a brick wall outside on her own.
Denise swapped her plush attire for a more comfortable outfit, dressed in a leather jacket, a pair of baggy jogging bottoms and a grey T-shirt.
The new heartache comes as Denise signed the adoption papers for her secret love child with Albert Square hard-man Phil Mitchell, played by Steve McFadden.
The mum got pregnant with her third child after having a drunken risque one-night-stand with Phil.
She said: 'Iâm not going to change my mind. I'm 100% sure. I just want to get on with the rest of my life, I'm making the right decision.'
But it appears Denise will have to wait a bit longer before she can really turn her life around.

----------


## lizann

can denise just not claim benefits while looking for a job

----------


## kaz21

I think, because she quit, she has to wait three months before you can claim. If you are made redundant or are fired, you can claim straight away.

----------


## lizann

> I think, because she quit, she has to wait three months before you can claim. If you are made redundant or are fired, you can claim straight away.


 i thought she was fired over comments to newspaper about minute market

----------


## Perdita

I thought she got fired because she hit Shakil's friend Keegan?  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> I think, because she quit, she has to wait three months before you can claim. If you are made redundant or are fired, you can claim straight away.


Not if you are fired for misconduct. She actually quit though. They were prepared to keep her on if she went on an anger management course or something but she refused and quit.

----------

Glen1 (05-05-2017), lizann (05-05-2017), Perdita (05-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

if i was that hungry time to sell the gold bling bling

----------


## Rear window

am sure she walked past a pawn shop this week

----------


## parkerman

I really can't understand why she doesn't tell Kush about her money problems. It's not a secret that she is out of a job so why not talk to him about it?

----------

lizann (06-05-2017), Perdita (06-05-2017), Rear window (06-05-2017), Ruffed_lemur (06-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I really can't understand why she doesn't tell Kush about her money problems. It's not a secret that she is out of a job so why not talk to him about it?


I can imagine she does not want him to feel he has to support her in that way

----------


## Rear window

> I really can't understand why she doesn't tell Kush about her money problems. It's not a secret that she is out of a job so why not talk to him about it?


But she hasn't told her sister either... so she is very ashamed of having no money.

Kush is a bit dense not realising how empty her kitchen was of food.

----------

kaz21 (06-05-2017), Perdita (06-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders just aired even more heartbreak for Denise Fox as she was left devastated when Kush Kazemi rejected her tonight.

The couple's recent romance proved very short-lived when Denise (Diane Parish) abruptly ended things with Kush, feeling too proud to confide in him about how she was struggling to feed herself after quitting her job.

But with Denise slowly starting to get her life back on track after accepting a job as Pearl's nanny, she attempted to make amends with Kush in Tuesday's episode â following some encouragement from Kim and Patrick.

Although Carmel made it clear that Kush was moving on from her, Denise ignored her interference and asked him out for a drink â determined to explain her previous actions.

Once at The Vic, Denise put her heart on the line as she told Kush how much she loved him and asked him to consider giving their relationship another go.

Picking up on Kush's hesitation, a distraught Denise fled the pub, but was given a glimmer of hope when he followed her outside and admitted he loved her too.

However, any hope of a reunion was soon crushed as Kush went on to explain how hurt he was that Denise couldn't confide in him â saying that it was secrets and lies that ruined his marriage to Shabnam Masood.

Denise was left heartbroken as Kush told her they were over for good and walked away, but is this really the end for the on-off pair?


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

not a fan of her new hair cut

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-07-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> not a fan of her new hair cut


Me neither. Makes her look very frumpy.

----------


## tammyy2j

So no more on her son given for adoption or her trying to find her birth parents, Diane is a great actress she deserves better storylines

----------

kaz21 (26-10-2017), lizann (29-10-2017), Rear window (26-10-2017)

----------


## mysangry

I don't think Denise's hair was a hair cut, I think she may have been wearing a wig and it's now her own hair?--------just saying

----------


## lizann

> I don't think Denise's hair was a hair cut, I think she may have been wearing a wig and it's now her own hair?--------just saying


i think back on the wig as hair looks very limp and light

----------

mysangry (29-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

why did she dump kush again, did she know he cheated?

mitch next for her

----------

kaz21 (18-02-2019)

----------


## kaz21

Goes missing for short period.

https://www.facebook.com/84963827846...j5L3tREVeW&d=n

----------


## lizann

Discussing what audiences can expect from 2023, EastEnders boss Chris Clenshaw said: ?Watch out for Jack and Denise ? their relationship is going to be tested.

?Someone else is going ?weak at Denise? but the question is whether she will resist or whether she?ll be tempted.?

----------

